# Mobile Coffee Trailer Business



## jaffa20 (30 Oct 2009)

Hi, I am looking for advise re starting up a small business. I am thinking about a mobile coffee van. I am finding it hard to plan what is needed financially and how i could go about gaining that finance. 

I am currenly employed and would consider doing it part time until i am up on my feet. Is this possible? I hope you can help me in anyway possible with any info on what i need to do.

What licenses are need for certain locations?

Is there any grants available for this sort of venture?

I'm currently putting a plan together. There are many of these mobile businesses for sale and i was considering getting a loan to buy one but i might try and keep my cost to a minimum and start it all from scratch. I have a friend who is very good at accounts and all that so that is not the problem. It is really gaining the finance and what i need to do to get starting.

I would appreciate any advise.


----------



## Cat101 (30 Oct 2009)

Where are you based?
Run a google search for your local 'Area Partnership', they will be able to advise you on starting a new business and they can advise you of any grants available to get to get up and running.
Good luck with it.


----------



## dereko1969 (30 Oct 2009)

Have a  look at the Coffee Angel guy down in the IFSC to see what equipment etc you would need, he might even give you some advice.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (30 Oct 2009)

I think that Coffee Angel is a franchise and it is probably a good idea to go for a franchise for a first time entrant into this business.


----------



## jaffa20 (2 Nov 2009)

I was looking at a franchise with cafe2u but it turned out to be really expensive. i will look into Coffee angel but i'd say it will be just as expensive. I guess there is less of a risk by going with a franchise but it is more costly and would take some time to make the money back that i spend on it. If i go solo and do it myself, my costs will be low and if it fails, i wont lose as much. That is the only thing i'm worried about with a franchise although, it would be more likely to succeed.


----------

